# Received from Wingshooter



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I got another slingshot from Roger. It is banded with a single black tube per side and is set to shoot TTF. The pull feels good and if I miss my target gets scared. There is a great design on
View attachment 32575
the slingshot. I will use the picture from Roger to show it off.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

What a beauty. The spectraply fits the bumble bee/hornet.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

GASP!

I LOVE YOUR SLINGSHOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I really do. My mom is gonna kill me.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah, yeah that's a nice one.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Roger does great work.


----------



## PUNISHER (Sep 21, 2012)

I have about 100 slingshots most I made and about 30 I bought.

After buying Rogers recurve hunters all the others stay in a bag in my shop.I love the black poly I recently got from him.I shoot that one everyday.


----------

